# Carved Antler



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2008)

60 grain powder measure. Finished it today, just before the bad weather hit.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2008)

That is really nice.  What did  you carve it with? Also, how did you drill it out (with a regular drill or what )? I have been thinking about doing that, but I need to find a shed, hate to cut on my trophies


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 15, 2008)

That's nice Gene.
Is that an arrow straightner in the background?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2008)

Really nice, and you done give me an idea! 

Priveye, that looks like a loadin` block in the background.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2008)

priveye said:


> Is that an arrow straightner in the background?





Nick's right, Priveye. Loading block.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 16, 2008)

Lookin good there Gene!!!


----------



## Buck (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work there, Dutch!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2008)

Great job!! I likes it!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks good dutch!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job Gene!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice Dutch!
I like the radial carvings and the slight polish.
You sure did a good job of keeping the boring tool centered.
Is that a piece of  caintucky stag?
Don't look like moose!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Very nice Dutch!
> I like the radial carvings and the slight polish.
> You sure did a good job of keeping the boring tool centered.
> Is that a piece of  caintucky stag?
> Don't look like moose!



Yep. Not moose. I still ain't real sure what's gonna come of the moose!

Radial carvings? Is that the same as saying rings?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 19, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Yep. Not moose. I still ain't real sure what's gonna come of the moose!
> 
> Radial carvings? Is that the same as saying rings?



Rings? I reckon so. Nice of you to keep things understandable for even a Georgia fan.

What kind of bit are you using the bore the end?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Rings? I reckon so. Nice of you to keep things understandable for even a Georgia fan.
> 
> What kind of bit are you using the bore the end?



Plain old, garden variety, 5/16" drill bit. Nothing special. After drilling, you gotta hit it with a Dremel high speed cutter to bore it out, though.


----------

